

Ask HN: Hosting with good upload and download speeds - johnmcauley

Hey all,<p>Working on a project at the moment that involves processing large files downloaded to the server. We usually use OVH but are investigating alternatives that have better upload speeds. Has anyone any suggestions?<p>Thanks,<p>j
======
cdvonstinkpot
Check with Fastmail, I know they use fast Intel X25-E SSDs for their email
backend, but I don't know what they use for their file storage side. Shoot an
email to sales@fastmail.fm & ask what you could expect in terms of throughput,
I've always had good experience with them, technical & service-wise; but
haven't ever had the kind of bandwidth to ever really put the file servers to
any speed test before.

